# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Βίντεο άγριο καναρίνι σε αιχμαλωσία...

## timbradofthia



----------


## teo24

Ομορφο καναρινακι αλλα το ''αγριο'' πως το δικαιολογει?Εχει και δαχτυλιδι αλλα δεν ειναι και σιγουρο οτι ειναι κλειστο.

----------


## timbradofthia

> Ομορφο καναρινακι αλλα το ''αγριο'' πως το δικαιολογει?Εχει και δαχτυλίδι αλλά δεν είναι και σίγουρο οτι είναι κλειστό.


απ οτι φαίνεται το δαχτυλίδι πρέπει να ειναι ανοιχτού τυπου γιατι το καναρινι δείχνει να ενοχλείτε που το φοράει... τωρα για το αγριο νομίζω δεν τίθεται θέμα αμφισβήτησης...

----------


## panos70

πολυ ωραιο πουλακι,αλλα εγω δεν βλεπω ουτε μια προσπαθεια να βγει απο το κλουβι,γιατι εχω δει καρδερινες πιασμενες να σκοτωνονται στα καγγελα απο την προσπαθεια να φυγουν,εκτος κι αν το εχει πιασει απο τη φωλια ακομη

----------


## jk21

υποθετω με το αγριο θελει να δηλωσει το ειδος και δεν εννοει απαραιτητα πιασμενο .Ισως εκτροφης ... απο πιασμενους 1-2 γεννιες πριν γεννητορες που στα καναρια νησια υπαρχουν ακομα

----------


## panos70

> *jk21*          υποθετω με το αγριο θελει να δηλωσει το ειδος και δεν εννοει απαραιτητα  πιασμενο .Ισως εκτροφης ... απο πιασμενους 1-2 γεννιες πριν γεννητορες  που στα καναρια νησια υπαρχουν ακομα


        ηθελα να το γραψω εγω αυτο αλλα  με προλαβες

----------


## οδυσσέας

http://www.serinushouse.nl/

----------

